# what bag for my canon Kata 467 or Lowepro versapack 200



## arheo (Feb 28, 2012)

need advice: Kata 467i or Lowepro Versapack 200aw

Canon 5d, 24-105, 17-40, flash 430, tripod manfrotto 190,...


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 28, 2012)

I have got 3 Lowepro camera bags - they're all very robust and of high quality. I can recommend the brand in general but cannot give you specific advice as to which of the 2 bags you mentioned would suit your needs better.


----------



## tvboy (Feb 28, 2012)

look st this bag...Kiboko 22L Camera Bag Features
Design and Handling

The Kiboko 22L+ was designed from the blueprints that more lightweight and durable than ever to carry up to a 15″ laptop computer. It has size that fit to carry on requirements without sacrificing carrying capacity and allows you to carry up to a 500mm f4.0 lens. The bag is improved in harness system such as memory-foam shoulder straps, a vented and padded back panel, a removable waistbelt and shoulder straps that can tuck away when not needed.

The bag also has a unique butterfly flap access system which allows you to easily get to multiple bodies, lenses, and all your photo accessories without exposing all your prized gear. Featuring a high-tech materials, the Kiboko 22L was designed to balance weight and durability. The bag can fit some girl such as Canon EOS 1D Mark IV, Canon EOS 5D Mark II, Canon EF 16-35 f/2.8L II, Canon EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS, Canon EF 500 f/4L IS, Canon 580EX II (Not in picture), Canon 1.4 & 2.0 TC, Gitzo 3541LS, Wimberley Type 2 Gimbal, Macbook Air 11.6″, and Various other accessories


----------



## arheo (Feb 28, 2012)

thank you for advice and suggestions.
but what i am interested is what bag, of this two, have a more space for accessories, for other thing then camera and lens, like jacket, books, etc.

and what bag are better for carying tripod? Versapack have option to hold tripod under and from the back of the backpack...whilw Kata holder for tripod is on the side od backpack.


----------



## codewizpt (Feb 29, 2012)

I only can speak for the Kata bag. I have it for more than one year now and love it!
I carry my iPad and a book (in the laptop compartment. 
5D with 50mm f1.4, EOS 300V and 35mm f2 in the cameras compartment.
135mm f2, 430 EX II and other accessories in the main compartment.

It's easy to use and doesn't have the "photography bag" style! It's discreet and cool 8)


----------

